# Subclavian stent and PTA



## yayasjfp (Feb 17, 2009)

How would you code : Aortic Arch aortograms/selective left subclavian arteriograms/PTA and stenting of left proximal subclavian artery with bare-metal balloon expandable stent?

Would appreciate any suggestions.
Janie


----------

